# My 1994 Trek 970



## psjoe (Oct 6, 2008)

Hello, I am new here. I have been away from MB riding for a while; you know married, kids, house, and work............................................

Well here is my 1994 Trek 970. I am the original owner. I am resurrecting it after an 8-10 year rest in the back of my garage and hope to start riding again. This pic was taken after I cleaned it up. I repacked the hubs and am working on the Judy, posted here http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=460760.

It's a 16.5" True Temper heat-treated triple butted frame, made in USA.
Has Deore XT Shifters/brake levers, hubs, F&R derailleur
Has Deore LX brakes, crank, bb
I added the 1995 Judy XC and Look Moab pedals

I like this bike. I had a Schwinn and a Stumpjumper before I bought this bike, both were too big for me. But this 970 16.5" frame is perfect for me and really handles well.

Thanks for looking - Joe


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Looks nice. I've always maintained that the 990 was the pinnacle of bike construction for Trek. It always looked nice, and rode great.


----------



## psjoe (Oct 6, 2008)

Martini-

Thanks.

The 970 was the top of the line steel frame from Trek in 1994. I remember when the 990 came out in 1995, at the time I wished I waited until 1995 as I would have bought the 990. As I recall when I looked at the 990 it had the same frame as the 970 but the 990 was a full XT bike where my 970 has LX cranks, brakes, and BB.

-Joe


----------



## LIFECYCLE (Mar 8, 2006)

My brother has the red lugged 970 from 1992.Very nice quality eye catching bike.Makes a very nice singlespeed.


----------



## Whacked (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice bike!


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Yep 970 and 990were same frame*



psjoe said:


> Martini-
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


Nice looking bike!

I had a 1996 970 that I bought rigid (it came rigid as a 970 and with a Q21R on the 970 SHX model). I then added a 1996 Judy XC to it...and later a 1997 Judy SL.


----------



## MendonCycleSmith (Feb 10, 2005)

Simple, elegant steel hardtail. Nice. Always liked the understated grey too


----------



## psjoe (Oct 6, 2008)

Hey guys-

Thanks for the complements.

-Joe


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

Looks like a nice ride...other than that rock ring. :skep:


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

sho220 said:


> Looks like a nice ride...other than that rock ring. :skep:


Dude(ette), I was just going to say the exact same thing!

Ditch the Rock Ring pronto!!!


----------



## psjoe (Oct 6, 2008)

*rock ring*

Man, no love for the rock ring??

That rock ring is older than the 970. I put it on a Stumpjumper I had prior to the 970 when I broke the chain ring. The Stumpjumper was too big for me so I had a hard time getting over obstacles. I am sure it will come in handy as I'll be 40 in less than a year and probably will have a tough time getting over just about everything. ;-)

I just looked at a Salsa El Mariachi. That thing has a plastic "Bash Guard" on it. At lease my rock ring is Al.

-Joe


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

psjoe said:


> Man, no love for the rock ring??


It looks funny to me. It's your bike, however, so if you like it rock it!


----------



## bryce bubbles (May 3, 2007)

I had a '95 model - almost identical to your's, but mine was a 21 inch frame. 

I sold it to the son of a colleague in '98. He's still got it, and I want it back but he's not selling! I ask every once in a while. 

Nice frame, rode great, very light, but the welds on mine looked like they were done by the work experience kid.


----------



## Cdaleblue (Oct 15, 2008)

Cool. My first Trail Bike was a Trek 920 in 94.


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice bike! I had a red one in late 94 when I worked at a bike shop in IA. I had a monster crash the first week and ovalized the bottom of the headtube. Trek sent me a new black 990 frame in exchange! :thumbsup:


----------



## lcirino (May 3, 2006)

I have one too. Here it is before and after I had to change some components - the Manitou 3 gave up and I found no cantilever compatible suspension, so...


----------

